# Introducing: Odd Greg



## Odd Greg (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

My name is Greg. I’ve been told that I’m a bit odd, so I’ve adopted the moniker ‘Odd Greg’. I’ve grown to like it.

I’ve been writing for over 30 years, but creatively only since 2001. Someone suggested that I should join a collaborative writing site at that time and that’s what I did. Eventually I created my own collaborative site, in 2003, and it had a successful run with quite a few excellent writers. 

I have written a couple of dozen short stories, started three novels and am currently working on the fourth, and am an expert in software development. I’ve also written a couple of dozen songs – both lyrics and music – and performed professionally for several years.

With that out of the way, I have a reason for coming to this forum. Firstly, I heard that it was on the top of the heap of good writing sites, and that’s a good thing. Mainly, however, I have arrived on a mission.

Obviously, it is not possible to be a good writer without also being a good reader. Good reading requires knowledge and experience just as much as good writing. Story critique is extremely important – I’m sure you all know that – and I enjoy being a part of that function. 

However – the hard part is finding one or more people who are actually as interested in critiquing other works as they are in writing their own. What I seek is hardly new or unique; I am looking for a place to call a writing home where I can offer my insights, but also receive quality critique of my work.

What I need, and what I am prepared to offer, is the kind of critique that covers the good and the bad, points out the problems and what works, is not opinionated but rather is informed, and is shared in the spirit of camaraderie rather than in competition.

I take writing seriously, and I have fun doing it. What I am looking for are like-minded people who can help me through the hard parts (writing is hard, good writing is a painful journey to paradise,) and to allow me to do the same with them.

I’m actually a lot more fun than this introduction reveals, but what the hell. Might as well cut to the chase.

Odd


----------



## Robin Murarka (Aug 10, 2013)

*


----------



## Odd Greg (Aug 10, 2013)

Sometimes you just have to "laugh" on the inside.


I certainly wouldn't mind if you critiqued one of my short stories. Any preference in length? Subject matter varies but I have a soft spot for various forms of fantasy.


----------



## Greimour (Aug 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Greg. ^_^

You are pretty much, from the description, exactly what this site both has and wants. 
Among the members are all levels of writer, age, experience and knowledge. 
Critiqueing is quite big here, it's one of the main uses of the writing community, but it is not limited to Prose writing, as you are probably by now aware. Including music, lyrics, poetry and off topic threads too.

You sound pretty much perfect to me, I have just one drawback to reveal.

I am not nearly good enough to offer critique and despite that knowledge, I still do. Thankfully, I have only received good responses to crits thus far, but my luck will run out eventually. I will be exposed for a fraud and my life will end. Until then, I will look forward to seeing a piece from you that I simply _have_ to comment on.
Note however I am not a brown-nosing blowhard. I won't simply say: "Excellent piece, good work, I enjoyed it, flawless." If that is what I think of the piece, I will simply rate or like it and not offer comment. ^_^



Welcome to WF. :victorious:


~Kev.


(I am not anywhere near as fun as this post reveals ^_^ )


----------



## bookmasta (Aug 10, 2013)

Welcome to WF! These forums are perfect for all your writing needs. Feel free to jump and start posting around the forums.


----------



## PiP (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi Odd Greg, love the name!

Welcome to WF. I sincerely hope you become an active member of our creative community.

PiP


----------



## Pluralized (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi Greg! Welcome to WF, and please bring out the oddest stuff you've got. There is definitely a place for you here, and I hope to see you around. Be sure to check out the Prose Writers' Workshop, as that's the place to be for serious interactive and reciprocal critiquing. We're glad you arrived; it's about time you got here! 

Plur


----------



## Odd Greg (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you kindly for your replies!

I'm not sure how active I will become. I'm getting long in the tooth and spend a great deal of time reading and writing, studying, and developing my general randomness. (Use it or lose it.) But I will read stories and get involved in critiques and writing discussions. Being largely a hermit, I'm not driven to a great deal of chatting, nor am I actively seeking to become a published author. I love writing and reading, telling stories, and exploring discussions on a number of disciplines - so I hope I can become a meaningful addition to your community of writers, artists and entertainers.

_----- I had a lover's quarrel with the word. (with apologies to Robert Frost.)_


----------



## Robin Murarka (Aug 10, 2013)

*


----------



## Odd Greg (Aug 10, 2013)

Hm. That's going to be a bit tough. I don't have many stories shorter than 5000 words, and maybe only one that short. I do have something rather old I could post. More of an experiment in introversion, but I'll post it anyway. That is, when I am properly able to according with the rules.


----------



## Odd Greg (Aug 10, 2013)

Forgive the extra post, but would you please define 'packs a punch'. The definition varies widely from genre to genre, and person to person. I may have to write something specific.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2013)

5000 words? You could break it into two, or just post an excerpt. It's often done. Members post parts of novels, say 1500 words (out of 150, 000), just to see what the reaction is. They usually try to pick an exciting section, something that _packs a punch._


----------



## Odd Greg (Aug 10, 2013)

Kevin said:


> 5000 words? You could break it into two, or just post an excerpt. It's often done. Members post parts of novels, say 1500 words (out of 150, 000), just to see what the reaction is. They usually try to pick an exciting section, something that _packs a punch._



Ah, well that  does make a lot of sense. Now I have to review a few stories and find  something that packs a punch outside of context. Oh, the stress!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2013)

Odd Greg said:


> Ah, well that  does make a lot of sense. Now I have to review a few stories and find  something that packs a punch outside of context. Oh, the stress!


 My first venture into the 'workshop' I went ahead and posted an excerpt from my big project...which was met with a general response that let me know that I wasn't quite ready for my Pulitzer. No stress. It's supposed to be fun, right?  And... no one knows me anyway. I'm just a name on a forum, but still, I wanted to do well. So...I went back to work. I'm still working on it (my writing; not that piece), and still having fun at it.


----------



## Odd Greg (Aug 10, 2013)

Kevin said:


> My first venture into the 'workshop' I went ahead and posted an excerpt from my big project...which was met with a general response that let me know that I wasn't quite ready for my Pulitzer. No stress. It's supposed to be fun, right?  And... no one knows me anyway. I'm just a name on a forum, but still, I wanted to do well. So...I went back to work. I'm still working on it (my writing; not that piece), and still having fun at it.



Oh, I truly love writing. I only feel uncomfortable when it's out there for critique. Somehow I believe that this is natural. Ever been to the opening night of a play? In 1999, I went to see _Menopositive!,_ a play by J.J. McColl, who has sadly passed on. My sister-in-law was playing one of the four parts, Marnie, and it was opening night. She's a veteran and award-winning actor/singer, but she acted like it was the very first time. The nervous anxiety was palpable backstage, and even McColl was under stress. It opened to great reviews (in Vancouver), but not without a lot of sweat and tears.

I believe that stress and presentation cannot be separated, and that's not particularly a bad thing. In this case, I stress over which slice of my writing pie to present here first (my work is otherwise peppered around the internet here and there), as first impressions can be horrifyingly deceiving.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2013)

It's funny that you mention first impressions. Pretty much you've already made one with your conversation. As far as posted works go, I swear if this place is one thing, it's all about chances; firsts, seconds, thirds; as many as it takes. Our collective memories are typically short and those that do remember, well they're the ones who are more likely interested, personally, in your work. If they remember it's because you've left a memorable impression; you've connected through your story. Otherwise, pretty much all is forgotten within days of posting.

 Bottom line is that it doesn't matter too much what you post. As long as the form you use is not totally foreign (and even if it is, really) it'll get read, and most probably commented on. There are all levels of writers here and even horrendous mistakes in grammar or content are easily accepted. I somehow doubt you'll have those issues but what if you did, or some other issues? So what? Show us your bloopers. Heck, show us your bloomers. They're just swimming trunks, with a hole in them. This week they're red, next week purple, and then green...there's no expectation, other than sharing.


----------



## Odd Greg (Aug 11, 2013)

Well then, I suppose I should mention that I have posted a ~1500 word excerpt from my current story. 

Over there.


----------



## Robin Murarka (Aug 11, 2013)

*


----------



## Odd Greg (Aug 11, 2013)

Fair enough. I'm afraid I don't have a ~1000-ish word story that fits your description. Sorry. I may write one, but not soon.


----------

